# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Tv Cable/splitter Wiring

## Strungout

Hi, 
I have 1 x TV aerial,1 x 4 way spliiter and 4 TV points at the moment. 
I need to add an additional  2  TV points.   
Can I cut into one of the cables coming from the existing splitter and install an additional   3  way (or 4) splitter ,then wire the 2 additional points from there. 
Is there any sites known that have TV cabling diagrams/info ? 
Thanks in advance 
Greg

----------


## Exador

> Hi, 
> I have 1 x TV aerial,1 x 4 way spliiter and 4 TV points at the moment. 
> I need to add an additional  2  TV points.   
> Can I cut into one of the cables coming from the existing splitter and install an additional 3 way (or 4) splitter ,then wire the 2 additional points from there. 
> Is there any sites known that have TV cabling diagrams/info ? 
> Thanks in advance 
> Greg

  It all depends on how good the reception is where you are, although I'd be putiing in a masthead amp anyway. Every time you split the signal you lose some of it (split into 2, each leg gets half the signal), so to pump it into lots of outlets, you need lots of signal. My advice would be:
1 Install a good masthead amp, preferably one with two output legs
2. Run good quality RG6 cable from the amp to your splitters
3. Replace your 4 way with a 3 way and install another 3 way on the other output
4. Run RG6 to the new points. 
Have fun

----------


## Simomatra

with Exador thats the way to go  
Have fun

----------


## Barry_White

> Hi, 
> I have 1 x TV aerial,1 x 4 way spliiter and 4 TV points at the moment. 
> I need to add an additional  2  TV points.   
> Can I cut into one of the cables coming from the existing splitter and install an additional 3 way (or 4) splitter ,then wire the 2 additional points from there. 
> Is there any sites known that have TV cabling diagrams/info ? 
> Thanks in advance 
> Greg

  Hi Strungout 
Don't know if this diagram helps but this is my setup. By running everything through the video player it allows me to watch Free to Air TV, Pay TV and Video at any point from the one source. Sadly I can't run my DVD through it because I have an early DVD and the signal gets scrambled by the video. 
Every thing is run in RG6 cable and using all F Connectors at every point.

----------


## Strungout

Thanks for all you info.Great drawing Barry,thanks. 
Just another question,All the existing wiring is in RG59 Cable and I see now  that the standard is RG6 (And in your drawing Barry) 
Can I combine the 2 cables types  or do I need to re-wire the whole lot.(Not Good) 
Thanks 
Greg

----------


## Exador

> Thanks for all you info.Great drawing Barry,thanks. 
> Just another question,All the existing wiring is in RG59 Cable and I see now that the standard is RG6 (And in your drawing Barry) 
> Can I combine the 2 cables types  or do I need to re-wire the whole lot.(Not Good) 
> Thanks 
> Greg

  You can combine the two (same 75ohm impedance), but the RG 59 has much greater attentuation (nearly double in the worst case and the difference gets worse with time, as RG 59 has much less conductor area, so as corrosion occurs it loses proportionally much more of its conductor than the RG6 does. At least try to make sure the cable from the antenna to the splitter is RG6 and any long runs should also be RG6 for best performance.

----------


## Barry_White

> Thanks for all you info.Great drawing Barry,thanks. 
> Just another question,All the existing wiring is in RG59 Cable and I see now that the standard is RG6 (And in your drawing Barry) 
> Can I combine the 2 cables types  or do I need to re-wire the whole lot.(Not Good) 
> Thanks 
> Greg

  Greg 
The cable is probably the cheapest part of the operation and if you can do it easily I would rewire in RG6 Quad shielded cable, I rewired my place and that was 10 points in a five bedroom house. 
I would also use "F" connectors. You can get these at tricky dickies (Dick Smiths) or at an electrical wholesalers like Lawrence & Hanson probably cheaper. You can also get the proper crimping pliers from Bunnings and a proper cable stripper from Dick Smiths. These tools make the job a cinch. 
Bear in mind when digital signal is all you will be able to get RG6 will be neccessary. 
If you want to know what the crimping pliers and the cable stripper look like, if you do a search on the forum I think I have posted a pic of them somewhere, if not let me know.

----------


## Exador

> Greg 
> Bear in mind when digital signal is all you will be able to get RG6 will be neccessary.

  No, it won't, but it is still a better choice than RG59. With you all the way on F-connectors though.

----------


## Strungout

> Greg 
> The cable is probably the cheapest part of the operation and if you can do it easily I would rewire in RG6 Quad shielded cable,

  Thanks Barry, 
Yes the cost is not really the problem.Its a 2 story weatherboard place with a tin roof ,and all the existing cables run through the walls.It would be possible to re wire it but what a headache! 
Greg

----------


## rrich

> Its a 2 story weatherboard place with a tin roof ,and all the existing cables run through the walls.It would be possible to re wire it but what a headache!
> Greg

  Just remove the connectors and use a a good, strong nylon mason's string to tie the old cable to the new. Butt the cables end to end and use the string to insure that when pulling on the old cable the new will follow. Usually a bit of electrical tape around all the string will help align the the two cable ends. You should be able to pull the old cable out and feed the new through at the same time.

----------


## Iain

I don't neccessarily agree with the masthead amp, we have an input of about 60dbuV and run through an 8 way splitter, the loss is something like 5db overall, if you do want to run an amp consider a small distibution amp with a series of drop taps which contol the loss at each point giving you a well balanced system, you can also hook in littles niceties such as a VCR and DVD depending upon the system.
We also run digital TV and have a very clean signal via a log periodic antenna which despite being small has a high gain.
I would certainly get rid of the RG59 and replace with RG6quad, much better proposition and certainly less line loss, and better shielding from alien intrusions :Rolleyes:  
F cons are definately the way to go and twist ons are available, the connection is as good as crimp but for a one of job save yourself the expense of a crimping tool, the only reason pro's don't use them is because they are slow to fix and hard on the fingers, but, if it's only for one household you are not even going to get sore fingers.
While you are about it use F cons for the wall outlets and make up your own flyleads using a female Belling Lee (PAL) connector/adaptor to the F male, only about 1/2db loss which would be more than adequately compensated for by 500% quality improvement over those nasty little leads that come with the TV.

----------

